# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Name your choice of meds. that worked.

## Eric

The stories behind what medications have worked is great, but let's take a poll of what medication pops up the most with out the long drawn out experience. Whether, or not it's your first med prescribed I'd like to know what is working for you now. "Not" what worked for you before your new prescription, but what "is currently" working for you and how long have you been on it. 

If you like I would also like mentioned what country you are in. My theory is this will help most of us see what medication seems to be not only working for most, how popular, but also how much of the medical industry bases it on culture. Is there a correlation why I'm not recognizing some of the meds I'm reading on this forum to the meds I'm used to reading about and discussing here in the United States. 

I'll start! LEXAPRO 20mg

----------


## Jarre

Problem is in the US they use alot of trade names like you Lexpro is actually escitalopram. Lexapro is just the manufacurers trade name for the drug, so alot of the ones your used to hearing about are actually more than likely trade names than the actual real drug name. In the uk its more the actual name rather than a trade name.

A little disclaimer, just remember just because a person finds a certain drug working it doesn't mean it will work the same for you, always get Gp's to prescribe the meds that they think are suitable not what alot of people are on.

I am on Amytriptoline 75mg and it helps both my depression and spinal pain.

----------


## S deleted

Duloxetine 120mg and Mirt30mg

----------


## Paula

Different meds work at different times for different people.... 

I'm currently on Lithium 1200mg, Venlafaxine 375mg and Amitryptaline 150mg. Plus several other meds for different health conditions. The ami is used as an AD and for chronic pain

----------


## OldMike

I'm on 100mg sertraline (was on 50mg till about a year ago when it was increased). But as Jarre says we are all different and what suits one may not suit another so you need to consult a doctor.

----------


## libbymayecu

Im currently on 150mg of sertraline, but i've heard sertraline is one of those "marmite" drugs, meaning it either works really well, or the total opposite!

Im not currently having problems, but because i have chronic migraines, my GP may be changing it, because sertraline can worsen them, which i have noticed!  :(doh):

----------


## Eric

Appreciate everyone's answer and participation. I understand and comprehend quite well results of each medication will vary from person to person, but the data I'm trying to collect is self evident and working. 

Out of of just the five answers two particular prescriptions were mentioned. They were "sertraline" and amytriptoline". Now I can do a little research on these two types so I may discuss it with my doctor, but being you guys included some additional information on them and one possible side effect experience that sort of data will help me approach sertaline with caution, or not even bother taking the risk. There are plenty different types of meds available I can discuss with my doctor without wasting time entertaining them. Some doctors will prescribe one particular med cause he, or she either won't have the time to go over every med on the market, or may have an interest in trying to prescribe every patient on one specific med which may not work in the long run. This data cuts down some time and concerns. In my experience I've had doctors tell me that if a med didn't work they'll try another. WHAT? Okay, I get it. Gotta start some where, but a "marmite" type drug is not for me and could be very bad. Why waste my time and take the risk?

Being that said, if someone reading this is taking a particular med they feel isn't working based on your answers that person like myself included can do the research and inquire with their doctor that particular med that is being mentioned the most to try. If one particular drug consultantly keeps coming up at a higher percentage rate than others and working then I too may wanna give it a try. Why waste time when time is precious for all of us. It could save a life, because in our state of mind an impulse second decision can be life, or death if a med isn't effective enough. 

That is the intention of this article. It's for research purpose's to search for a possible alternative. May also give the patient a little education on meds before a doctor gives you a prescription. Doctors are not gonna know how you may react to it as well, but at very least you have some power and say over what risk your willing to take rather than leaving it totally in your doctors hands. 

Now, if we can get some more participation we can see what else is out there working, or not working with more consistency than others. There has to be other meds with some higher consistency than others. 

Thanks

----------


## S deleted

I've tried several different meds over the years. Citalopram when I first took that I thought I was dying the side effects were so severe but I've never come across anyone who has reacted as badly as I did. Sertraline is a very similar type of medication but taking that there were no side effects. Amitriptyline made me incredibly drowsy most of the day, fluoxetine/Prozac is another popular drug which had little effect for me but works for so many others. It really is a lucky dip as to what will work for you. You can research until the cows come home but the only way of knowing is to go with your dr's recommendations and try it.

----------


## Paula

This forum is not here for the purposes of research for your article. We are not medically trained, for one thing, and the members do not expect the information given to be used for any purposes other than talking with other people who understand this illness and to receive support. To that end, therefore, I am closing this thread and I ask that you do not try to get any more information from our members for any other purpose than what this forum is here for

----------

Jarre (25-07-17),OldMike (25-07-17),Suzi (25-07-17)

----------

